# crisadra maltese



## murphysplace200 (Oct 15, 2017)

Has anyone purchased from Casadra Maltese in Orlando? If so, what has been your experience?

Thank you in advance.

Donna


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Which is the actual spelling? It is different in the title and in the body of your post. 🙂


----------



## murphysplace200 (Oct 15, 2017)

mss said:


> Which is the actual spelling? It is different in the title and in the body of your post. 🙂


Sorry...it is Crisandra Maltese


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Crisandra Maltese is on the American Maltese Association Breeder Referral list. 🙂 That is good.

I am on the west coast and don't have any personal knowledge of the breeder. Hopefully someone else can give you more info.


----------

